
Uber's Plato Research Dialogue System: A Flexible Conversational AI Platform - yarapavan
https://eng.uber.com/plato-research-dialogue-system/
======
yarapavan
Github repo: [https://github.com/uber-research/plato-research-dialogue-
sys...](https://github.com/uber-research/plato-research-dialogue-system)

